# وجهاً لوجه .. مع الله !



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*وجهاً لوجه .. مع الله !





ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآه، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ( 2كو 3: 18 )
ما أروع المكوث في حضرة الله! بل وما أجمل أن نراه الآن بالإيمان ( عب 2: 9 )، وغداً بالعيان! 

إن أسمى امتياز للمؤمن مُنح له على مبدأ النعمة، هو التمتع بإشراقة مجد الله "في وجه يسوع المسيح"، والوجود الدائم في شركة معه .. هنا تكمن كل ينابيع الحياة المسيحية الممتلئة والفائضة.

والوجود في حضرة الله ولقائه وجهاً لوجه، امتياز مجيد، وتلذذ فريد. وهو ضرورة لا غنى عنها لحياة مسيحية قوية ومُثمرة، وخدمة روحية بنّاءة ومؤثرة.
 وعن أحاديث الشركة المتبادلة في مثل هذه الفرص، صلى يوحنا سابا قائلاً: يارب .. طوبى لمن نسيَ حديث العالم بحديثه معك، فمنك تكتمل كل حاجته: أنت هو بيته ومسكن راحته، بنورك يرى الخفيات.
 وعن ضرورة ذلك كتب يوحنا داربي: يجب أن تكون النفس قريبة من الرب أكثر من أي شخص آخر. وجهاً لوجه مع الله! يا للامتياز! ويا للبركات!

ولكن كيف ـ عملياً ـ نرى الله وجهاً لوجه؟ قديماً رأى يعقوب الله وجهاً لوجه في فنيئيل (أي وجه الله) ( تك 32: 22 ـ32). لكن الطريق إلى فنيئيل فيه كسر للإرادة الذاتية، وإفراغ من القوة الطبيعية، كشرط لنوال القوة الإلهية، والتمتع بالرؤيا السماوية!

واسم المكان نفسه تغيَّر كدلالة على أن الإفراغ من الذات (يبوق وتعني إفراغ) ياتي من قِبَل وجه الله (فنيئيل). كما أن اسم "يعقوب" نفسه تغيَّر! فيعقوب المتعقب لرغباته، الحريص على إتمامها بحكمته ودهائه، بعد أن صارعه إنسان حتى طلوع الفجر وقد خلع حق فخذه؛ تحوَّل إلى "إسرائيل" أي الأمير الذي يأمره الله ويدير حياته؛ دلالة على التنازل عن إدارة الحياة وتسليمها بالكامل لله. وهنا تكمن قيمة الحياة. وجميل أن تشرق له الشمس هناك بعد أن كانت قد غابت منذ تكوين28: 11. فحيث طاعة صوت الرب، وكسر الإرادة الذاتية، وحيث الإرادة الخاضعة لله، يأتي نور الشمس ودفئها. حسناً قال واحد: لن تغيب الشمس أبداً عن حياة يديرها الله، ولن تُحرم من الدفء أبداً حياة تستند عليه، إذ نرى يعقوب بعد ذلك يرفض أن يُطلقه ما لم يباركه.

هنا .. وهنا فقط يمكننا أن نتمتع عملياً برؤية الله وجهاً لوجه!

منقول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبي...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> بنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبي...
> 
> ميرسي الك...


----------

